# is it recommendable for fresh graduate to move to dubai?



## aqim89 (Dec 31, 2013)

Salam, 

I would like to ask, is it recommendable for fresh graduate or entry level ( 1-2 years working experience ) to fly there and try to earn a living in dubai?

I am an ACCA finalist with 2 years working experience. Will that be enough to impress them ? 

Im asking cos the sites that i viewed, most of them seems to be wanting at least 3-5 years working experience. How is it like working there, high pressured environments? 

Also, will it be any different if a woman goes there for work? Is there a safe community for single women there? Do they have like an adopted family program there..example we pay the rent yet we also become part of their family.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Not in my view.

Highly qualified accountants are ten a penny here,

I have never heard of an adopted family programme although they could informally exist I guess.


----------



## Chocoya (Dec 9, 2013)

You cannot just fly here and work (legally). You must have a signed contract and apply for a work visa before you come. Single or married, male or female is fine - life here is safe IMO. Adopt a family? Does not exist here and renting rooms out in your home to strangers is illegal. Most expats come here to the UAE after they have gained several years of experience and graduate qualifications. 

You need to do your homework about working in the UAE and start applying and interviewing for jobs to get a feel for the market.


----------

